# Kestrel Owners input needed



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

I'm looking at this frame on EBAY http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

It's got some years on it, but I would use it as a "rainy" day bike and a few duathlons.What do you think about a 8-9 year old Kestrel?? I'm guessing the warranty is only with the original owner?? Any input would be appreciated. I wouldn't pay much over the current price as it is right now .

Thanks


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

contact kestrel and/or check their website. kestrel-usa.com


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PaulCL said:


> I'm looking at this frame on EBAY http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7244762351&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> It's got some years on it, but I would use it as a "rainy" day bike and a few duathlons.What do you think about a 8-9 year old Kestrel?? I'm guessing the warranty is only with the original owner?? Any input would be appreciated. I wouldn't pay much over the current price as it is right now .
> 
> Thanks


IIRC, the warranty only applies to the orig purchase-r. It looks like the sellerwas kind enough to force thebuyer to have to do some cable fishing through the frame.

but biddings already over anywhos

FWIW TIA


----------

